# Contest 04b Prize: Amazon.com GC



## Jason

Ok, here is the deal. We are offering a amazon.com gift certificate to the person who comes up with the best business name. 

The business name should gear towards web sites, and should not be already taken. So please don't post microsoft or amazon.com. 

The contest will also be posted on other websites. 

You may enter as many times as you wish. 

I will pick the name I think it is best and award a $25 (U.S.) gift certificate. I will also pick a second place winner who will recieve a $10 (U.S.) gift certifcate. 

You must provide a valid e-mail address if you wish to claim your prize.

The contest will end on Nov 26, 2004. The winner will be choosen around Nov 30, 2004.

Post your names here.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Deus Ex Machina

or

TSF: Deus Ex Machina

(Means roughly "machine of the gods"


----------



## Jason

I know you people have some more ideas. It is a nice little bonus you'll get around Christmas time too.


----------



## DumberDrummer

What sort of business name are we talking about? Tech, General, ?

its a bit confusing if you ask me...


----------



## Jason

Just a general web business. Not really so much desigining, but own and maintaining. Some other entries I had on other sites include:
Tech Sites, Inc
Reality Tech Enterprises, Inc (RTE, Inc)
ITech Enterprises, Inc
Digital Bliss
DivineStudios
DivinityMedia
DivinityStudios
digitomni.com

It would be a company similar to them who basically run several websites.


----------



## blackduck30

What about, 
Techmasters
or Fast-tech
or fast tech solutions
or universal solutions
or Kool-Tech-Solutions
or Supercalafrajalisticexpeladoshous
or MEGA bite support

MMMM maybe I should have posted 7 different entries, ahh well


----------



## Wozer

Digital Awareness, LLC


----------



## blackduck30

Just thought of another

Net tech / Net tek


----------



## idtent

*Computers And Systems Help*

:winkgrin: 
Please make the check out to the acronym of my company.
C.A.S.H

What about:
Tech INC
TechDigital
Tech4You


----------



## jgvernonco

Infoaccess

Content Source

Forum Gate

Forum Source

Forumaccess

Solutionport

Infoport

ETC.


----------



## CTSNKY

www.danrakisking.com

www.danrakisbrilliant.com

www.ctsnkysucksuptobossman.com

:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Jason

CTSNKY said:


> www.danrakisking.com
> 
> www.danrakisbrilliant.com
> 
> www.ctsnkysucksuptobossman.com
> 
> :grin: :grin: :grin:


:lol: :lol: :lol: LOL. Doing a good job.


----------



## Detah

World Enterprises Business Systems (WEBS)
World Enterprises Business Solutions (WEBS)


----------



## fearless

how bout "the bestest web company ever"


----------



## Chevy

EFFicient
Networking
Resources
Information
Protection
and
On demand
Fact
Findning


EFFNRIPOFF


----------



## blackduck30

Did anyone win ? :4-dontkno


----------



## Jason

Wozer said:


> Digital Awareness, LLC


First place winner.



jgvernonco said:


> Forum Gate
> 
> Forum Source
> 
> Forumaccess



Second place.


----------



## CTSNKY

:sigh: Can't even suck up good around here....... :winkgrin:

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## jgvernonco

> Digital Awareness, LLC


I lost track of the thread and missed that post...that is very good.

Hey, CT, you just need to polish a bit, that's all. Check out this link:

www.jgleavesctindustwithbs.com


----------



## blackduck30

Congrats WOZER, jgvernonco......nice work !!!!! :grin:


----------



## Wozer

I am soooo lamer...I didn't have pop up message enabled for pms...just happened to look up an notice 2 pms...and one was from over a month ago questioning about how to configure a bios for 250GB drives...I feel sooooo ashamed...yeah, I just configured my account to pop up pms...

thanks for the prize, if its still there (hahahhaha)..and I hope the name gets put to good use...

many thanks again

oh, and I notice in your pm to me Danrak, that you need an amazon.com email addy?...is my normal RoadRunner account acceptable, or do I need set up an amazon.com email (your pms are full, so I can't send you one...)


----------



## Jason

They should be able to go to any e-mail. Just cleaned up some PMs


----------



## Wozer

is my email account rejecting emails?..I am able to get various mailers and such, so I don't think the filters RR uses are out of whack...of course any attachment file is gonna be scanned by them after the recent worms and such (they rather tightened security after that..)


----------

